# 1 battery or 2



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I need more battery capacity. Am I better going for one large 150 or two 75's. Are there any pros and cons on which to go for?

All help appreciated.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

sorry i can't give a definative answer on this  others more knowledgeable than me will be able to help. on point to look at will be the size and shape of the batteries and whether there will be room to store it/them.

simon


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Redjumpa  

Methinks better to go for 2 batts if you have room to fit? If one batt goes down on you,at least you have a back up batt to get you by,

Kind regards Satis


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you are going to replace existing with new then it is best to get two 6 volt batteries and connect them in series. This way you only have to man handle half the weight at a time but the charging currents and discharging currents will always guaranteed to be equal.

If you have two 12 volt batteries connected in parallel then a worst battery for self leakage currents of the two will pull the better battery down as well.

2 X 6 volt in series is always best.

C.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was thinking of adding an extra battery but having done some festivals with just the one I find it adequate for a 4 to 5 day stay without television and just lights. Why don't you run a simulation. If it's on your drive, make sure you're fully charged then go out of an evening about the time it would get dark and turn on a light or two. Run the sink 2 or 3 times then switch everythng off. It's as good a test as any.

And if you have a 12Volt isolation key like we have on the old Hymer then use it. My reversing camera runs off the leisure circuit and I often forget to switch it off. it wastes battery power when static. If you've used the key you know you're not wasting juice.

J


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

jimbo_hippo said:


> I was thinking of adding an extra battery but having done some festivals with just the one I find it adequate for a 4 to 5 day stay without television and just lights. Why don't you run a simulation. If it's on your drive, make sure you're fully charged then go out of an evening about the time it would get dark and turn on a light or two. Run the sink 2 or 3 times then switch everythng off. It's as good a test as any.
> 
> And if you have a 12Volt isolation key like we have on the old Hymer then use it. My reversing camera runs off the leisure circuit and I often forget to switch it off. it wastes battery power when static. If you've used the key you know you're not wasting juice.
> 
> J


Thanks for this advice, really helpful.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Red
Bear in mind that if you go to a festival then you're out all day until midnight then you might have a light or two on for 1or 2 hours while you digest the day but it's not like reading a book from 9 till 2am for 5 nights! 

When on family trips we're almost always on electric hookup so I've never really killed the battery as such. 

Just wanted to add that in case my 5 day prediction with my setup looked a bit optomistic!


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> 2 X 6 volt in series is always best.
> 
> C.


Would I have to alter any of the existing wiring? I have 2 x 75w solar panels.

BTW this is all inherited..........I know nothing!


----------

